
Facebook responds to SMS and call logging concerns - hw
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/03/fact-check-your-call-and-sms-history/
======
trothamel
"How do we get people to consent to uploading our metadata?"

"I know. Why don't we use a cute character with a heart next to him?"

I wonder if there's a name for this sort of dark pattern.

------
hw
I don't see how call and text history needs to be logged. How are they using
that data to 'help friends find each other' or 'make the experience better for
everyone'? Wouldn't access to your contacts on your phone be more than enough?
Or even just logging who you've ever texted or called before, instead of every
single call and sms.

~~~
mkempe
As Obama famously said, it's "just metadata" \-- why do you think it's a
problem?

